# Kadunk Kadunk, Leicester - May '16



## KM Punk (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes another recent explore from dumb and dumber

After crawling through Trinity North, we wanted more. Pom mentioned to me previously that there was a brick drain in Leicester, I didn't believe him. So after me making a massive fail in MC Donalds, in which I ordered two of the same burgers which were foul, we headed here. To be fair, pom had mentioned this was long and stoopy, but after crawling through a 3ft pipe, I was up for anything. After an interesting access, we were in, along with the occasional 'Kadunk Kadunk' sound echoing through. Although the stoopy wasn't that low, the lack of chambers you can stand up in, and the shear length in between hits you back and legs. This is a nice little one, good variety RCP, fibre-glass, brick and anything else Leicester City council could get their hands on. I suspect this was originally a victorian sewer, later changed to storm drainage when Leicester's two trunk sewers were constructed.
Exiting topped it all off with pom slipping and almost cutting me in two in the process. I had bruised ribs in the morning, which was difficult to explain to the boss when I struggled with lifting the next day.

(1)







(2)






(3)






(4)






(5)






(6)





Like a pig in shit

Cheers for Looking
​


----------

